# Anti-Spill water dish...



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a SMALL Anti-Spill Water bowl for our little chiuhuha  

Cheers Teckie


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=163&pf_id=1258


----------



## lorraineb (Jul 25, 2007)

Halfords sell them for a few quid. I think they are brilliant!


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

*Anti-Spill...*

Hi there.. thanks for your replies... but I am looking for a "Small" Anti-Spill bowl !, There are pleny available but too big..We had a small one some years ago and it got left in a caravan when we sold it and they now seem hard to get hold of.

Cheers Teckie


----------

